# Greenscreen Guitar Video, Surf Rock (with Sony Alpha 55)



## georg_f (Feb 15, 2011)

Something that I've put together recently, in my "homestudio"  




 

Thanks to my first "real" or "adult" camera (Sony A55), the picture is much better than in my previous videos 

Those backgrounds are all frapsed from a 3D engine demo, I added some depth of field blur afterwards. I used Sony Vegas Pro 10 to edit the whole thing.

It's too cheesy to be a real music video and there are some flaws in it, but I think for youtube guitar video standards it came out great.

What do you think? 



This video is also on Guitar Idol:
Guitar Idol III - Entrant Video
In case someone really takes the time and votes a 10 for me there, let me know (with a PM). I could send you a download link to my song in return, if you like 


thanks to everyone who watches


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Mar 7, 2011)

that was cool, good guitar work, had a pulp fiction feel but still different


----------



## Ajlista (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, thats pretty cool  
Nice greenscreen work


----------



## TwoRails (Mar 13, 2011)

You've got some nice chops going on there!


----------



## georg_f (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks a lot guys


----------

